# Problem mit Sonderzeichen, UTF-8 und MySQL



## j0Shi (27. November 2007)

Hey,

habe vor kurzem meine Webseite und Datenbank komplett auf UTF-8 umgestellt. Soweit hat alles funktioniert. Habe sowohl im Header als auch auf HTML-Ebene utf-8 als charset angegeben, die Datenbank auf UTF-8 umgestellt und in der MySQL-Klasse nach dem connect() die Datenbankverbindung auf UTF-8 gestellt mit SET NAMES .... usw. Außerdem in jedem Formular accept-charset=utf-8 als zusätzliche Sicherheit. 

Einziges Problem: Die Zeichen ä.ü und ö werden scheinbar als ganz normale Vokale übermittelt wenn ich sie in ein Formular eingebe. Suche ich nach ä erhalte ich die gleiche Ergebnissmenge wie bei a, analog dazu bei ü,u und ö,o. Bei allen anderen Sonderzeichen (habe z.B. das ß und ein paar koreanische und polnische probiert) funktioniert es einwandfrei, nur eben bei den drei Umlauten nicht. Die Datenmenge stammt natürlich noch aus ISO-Zeiten und wurde nach UTF-8 konvertiert. Ich kann mir momentan nicht erklären warum ich bei einer suche nach Sälsä als Ergebnis sowohl Sälsä als auch Salsa bekomme oder bei einer Suche nach ää, Ergebnisse wie Aale ... sind nur Beispiele, aber so ist es momentan. Benutze als Suchmuster in der MySQL-Abfrage LIKE ... kann es damit zusammenhängen?

lg
j0Shi


----------

